# [SOLVED] Pentium M Clock Speed in Fujitsu S6120



## robsta (Feb 19, 2012)

Hi everyone,

I'm new here and I'm not sure if this is technically the right forum for this question, but here goes:

I've been resurrecting some old laptop's lately and I've got a Pentium M 1400 in a Fujitsu S6120 laptop. After bringing it back to life, I noticed that the clock speed as listed in My Computer > Properties is only 599 MHz.

I thought this was odd and did a bit of Googling and installed SpeedswitchXP, then ran the laptop on a hybrid power setting, but even Speedswitch registers the max clock speed as 599 MHz.

So then I had a look in the BIOS to see if I could increase the FSB, but there is no option that I can find to do this.

I saw a post somewhere on another forum that the Pentium M 1400's do only clock at 599 MHz, and then I remembered I had an old IBM Thinkpad with the same processor in, so I got that going again, and that one is clocking at 1.4 GHz, so this is obviously not the case.

So.....why is the Fujitsu limiting the clock speed to less than half that of the processor, and how can I increase it to its full 1.4 GHz?

I have the the latest BIOS version installed, and both the Fujitsu and IBM are run identical version's (from the same installation disc) of Win XP.

If anyone can help with this, I would be very grateful!

Cheers,
Rob


----------



## robsta (Feb 19, 2012)

*Re: Pentium M Clock Speed in Fujitsu S6120*

Sorted.

Speedstep was disabled.


----------

